# Chicago Mondio Trial



## melissa mims (Jul 12, 2006)

Just a reminder!

SoCalled Mondioring Club’s fall trial is coming up! Sept 12-13th. 

The trial will be held at Chi-town Ringsport Club, in Bourbonnais, IL.
Titles offered Brevet through MR3, both days.
Brevet $50
MR1-3 $75.
Decoy Certification on Sunday Sept 13th.

Judges: Ann Putegnat and Charlie Bartholomew
Decoys: Dennis Bilik and Tim Bartlett
Theme: Recycling

Open field will be Friday Sept 11th 4-7pm. Field is closed after 7pm to prepare for the trial.
All interested in decoy certification must notify Melissa Mims [email protected] by September 4th.


Event Address:
Chi-town Ringsport Club
3580 E. 3000n Road
Bourbonnais, IL

Links to local hotels:

http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&...le+Search&aq=f&oq=bourbonnais,+il+hotel&cad=h



Any questions please feel free to ask!
Hope to see you there!

Melissa Mims
[email protected]


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

Good luck. I hope I can come watch.


----------



## kendra velazquez (Aug 30, 2007)

This is going to be sooo much fun=D> I can`t wait.


----------



## Geoff Empey (Jan 8, 2008)

Have fun everyone! Hope the trial is a astounding success for your club!


----------



## kendra velazquez (Aug 30, 2007)

Thanks Geoff,
See ya next weekend!


----------



## Geoff Empey (Jan 8, 2008)

kendra velazquez said:


> Thanks Geoff,
> See ya next weekend!


Don't show up next weekend it is in 2! You and Malcom will be lonely!


----------



## melissa mims (Jul 12, 2006)

Geoff, your pics are in the mail! And John's too.
Tim, hope to see you there.


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

I think I'll make it. Only ? is work.


----------



## Geoff Empey (Jan 8, 2008)

melissa mims said:


> Geoff, your pics are in the mail! And John's too.


Thanks Melissa I'll let you know when they arrive.


----------



## David Ruby (Jul 21, 2009)

What time does the trial start on Saturday and Sunday? Also, is there any big difference between the ongoings of Saturday and Sunday?

-Cheers


----------



## melissa mims (Jul 12, 2006)

Hi David,

Oh, bout 9ish or so both days. Depends on how much the field is set up. discretion of the judges.

At most trials, there are more dogs on Sat than Sun. Decoy cert on sunday as well.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

We have a guy going for his cert at your trial. I think he is going to be pretty good. : )


Take lots of video, as I want to see what the judges are cooking up.


----------

